# SQ Songs



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

I dunno if you guys already have a thread for new SQ songs to tune to, but if not here you go.

I just heard Alex Parks cover Mad World. It's good for female vocals and ambiance, and is something most people have heard the original from.

Others I like:

Aerosmith - Hangman Jury
Chevelle - Lonely Visitor
Tupac - Thug's Mansion (feat. Nas) (I won Alabama state finals after tuning my vocals with this one)

On any of these, you be the judge of the original recording quality. Chevelle's isn't the best, but the song is sung in a bathroom and a second vocalist comes in and if things are right you're sitting in there with them. It's really cool.

I have a list at home of other random songs I've noted to try, I'll update that tonight.


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

Mark Knopfler and Emmylou Harris - All the Roadrunning is an awesome CD to tune to


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

David_Edwards said:


> Mark Knopfler and Emmylou Harris - All the Roadrunning is an awesome CD to tune to


Yes that is a good CD. I actually like most of Amos Lee cd's.. I also have over 80 SQ cd's that are damn good and all are UNPLUGGED discs with around 18-20 songs each and several different singers on each one. If any one wants a few just let me know.


----------



## PABowhunter4life (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm personally not much in to the SQ cd's but as far as every day songs go...


Guns N Roses - Civil War
Tupac - Life Goes On
Motley Crue - Home Sweet Home
Lynard Skynard - All I Can Do Is Write It In a Song
Poison - Life Loves a Tragedy
Garth Brooks - The River


So many more, that's just a short list


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

DAT said:


> Yes that is a good CD. I actually like most of Amos Lee cd's.. I also have over 80 SQ cd's that are damn good and all are UNPLUGGED discs with around 18-20 songs each and several different singers on each one. If any one wants a few just let me know.



i would be interested in a couple of cd's


----------



## mr.gone (Nov 22, 2009)

The standard for many years for home stereo was Jennifer Warne's _Famous Blue Raincoa_t. Steely Dan always recorded very high-quality discs--_Aja_ being probably the best. And believe it or not, some of the best classical stuff was done in the late 1950s--simple mic placement, all-tube sound boards capturing the eruptions of the Chicago Symphony, Cleveland Orchestra, etc. If your system can dig out the tympani and bass section as a great conductor is unleashing a 100-plus person orchestra, you know you got a solid setup!


----------



## deesz (Feb 1, 2010)

ill play this game.
the fray, how to save a life: hundred
fleetwood mac, dance: im so afraid, same album: big love
Afternoon in Madrid Collection CD 2-pk. : Target DDD rating instruments only.
Ray lynch: celestial soda pop
steve miller band: abracadabra
bb king: thrill is gone.
tool: aenima album
garth brooks has a couple songs.


----------



## veleno (Sep 16, 2006)

DAT said:


> Yes that is a good CD. I actually like most of Amos Lee cd's.. I also have over 80 SQ cd's that are damn good and all are UNPLUGGED discs with around 18-20 songs each and several different singers on each one. If any one wants a few just let me know.


I'd like a couple as well 
Do you have some with artist from the 90's to current?


----------



## crazydragon (Jun 7, 2010)

try Jeenah Lodwick audiophile cds...very popular for home audio especially in Asian countries


----------



## Iron Maiden (Jul 13, 2008)

Dave Weckel


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

roxj01 said:


> i would be interested in a couple of cd's


sure send me an email *[email protected]*


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

DAT said:


> sure send me an email *[email protected]*


sent


----------

